# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Las reservas de la cuenca del Ebro

## Xuquer

*La reserva de agua embalsada en la Cuenca del Ebro se sitúa en el 73,6 por ciento de su capacidad total*







   ZARAGOZA, 2 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) - 
    La reserva de agua embalsada en la Cuenca del Ebro se eleva a 5.449 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que representa un 73,6 por ciento de su capacidad total. En la misma semana de 2008, la situación era de 3.442 hectómetros cúbicos y el 46,6 por ciento del total.
    Según informó hoy la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), la reserva de agua en la Cuenca supera el promedio de los años 2004 a 2008, 4.521 hectómetros cúbicos, y está por encima de la cifra de 2008. El mínimo de estos últimos cinco años, en esta semana corresponde al año 2008 con 3.442 hectómetros cúbicos.
    El río Ebro, a su paso por Castejón (Navarra), lleva un caudal de 269 metros cúbicos por segundo, cuando hace un año registraba 39 metros cúbicos por segundo. En Zaragoza, el caudal es de 312 metros cúbicos por segundo y hace un año registraba 60 metros cúbicos por segundo, según datos recogidos en las estaciones de aforo.
    El agua embalsada en el Eje del Ebro se eleva a 2.038 hectómetros cúbicos, es decir, el 88,5 por ciento de la capacidad total; en la margen derecha el agua embalsada alcanza los 393 hectómetros cúbicos, el 75,5 por ciento del total; y en la margen izquierda, se sitúa en 3.018 hectómetros cúbicos, es decir, el 65,9 por ciento de su capacidad.




fuente:  http://www.europapress.es/aragon/not...302164901.html

----------

